# magneti marelli gauge cluster?



## scarab99 (Jul 19, 2008)

does anyone on here own the car that has this gauge in it? any information on this gauge set up?


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: magneti marelli gauge cluster? (scarab99)*

I found their site; might want to contact them to see if they even still produce it:
* http://www.magnetimarelli.com/...o.php
- Erik


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: magneti marelli gauge cluster? (bluefox280)*

I know someone who works for Magneti Marelli, I'll get in touch and let you guys know.


----------



## scarab99 (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: magneti marelli gauge cluster? (SomeMacGuy)*

i found there websight during a quick search but hadnt spent much time looking yet. thanks though


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: magneti marelli gauge cluster? (scarab99)*

I'd love to do this mod as well if anyone has any specific info. 
"Hollywood"


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: magneti marelli gauge cluster? (HollywoodsBug)*

My contact said they were built for VW directly and never sold individually. The only way to get one is to find what happened to any wrecked Beetle Cup cars.


----------



## Beltaine (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: magneti marelli gauge cluster? (SomeMacGuy)*

I thought the Cup cars used the dash that was in the RSI's?


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: magneti marelli gauge cluster? (Beltaine)*

wow... I'm finding one like this sonner or later







I love it. darn i wish that was mine cuz i need mine in km's as well


----------



## scarab99 (Jul 19, 2008)

ugh yeah! this is really the only gauge cluster i have found that has really spoken to me! i will have one some day!!! lol


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (scarab99)*

honestly I don't even know where to start to look. The RSI had a different dash/cluster and the up version I did not find pics from the interior only from the outside and that looked like the rsi. I think its time to call the dealer and see how much it costs new.. But the problem is they want VIN number usually so they know what cluster u had. And if you did not have one than u know, they cant help :S


----------



## Beltaine (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

VAGCAT.com has a crap ton of part numbers for "dash panel inserts" including the RSI, but none of them indicate if they're the big tach type.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Beltaine)*

Any one have ideas?


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

do a search...not sure if it was here or over on the newbeetle.org (prob. here) some one did the conversion to there US cluster....there was a step by step write up with a bunch of photos...end product looked/worked great.....if you have that kinda time on your hands


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (goosler)*

I looked on this site everything i could find but i did not find nothing.. I think i was looking hard enough.. as for the beetle site. I don't go on that.. why is it good?


----------



## scarab99 (Jul 19, 2008)

yeah i haven't really checked out newbeetle. i've been on there a couple times but have found that the guys that are knowledgeable and helpful have been on here. so i havent really branched out much


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (scarab99)*

You're not missing anything. The retardedness of "The Org" pisses me off every time I set foot over there. I just use it to buy and sell stuff now.


----------



## Beltaine (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

This thread 
and this thread 
Describe a mod to the stock cluster to achieve a similar effect.
They start out with some decent info but devolve into arguing over the top speed of a beetle and whether or not the font on the gauge cluster is OEM enough.


----------



## scarab99 (Jul 19, 2008)

lmao hmm....


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

if you live in america why would you want a cluster that is measured in kilometers?


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tscbmxer92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tscbmxer92* »_if you live in america why would you want a cluster that is measured in kilometers?

because where the speedo is on our cars, this one is a huge tach.
who uses a speedo anyway? i'd love to have that tach, it's badazz.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (water&air)*

i have the original reversed cluster. Everytime it comes up in a topic, i get inundated with people who want me to make the conversion for their car. In the end, it will never satisfy everyone because the options are endless when it comes to the actual visual element, and there are already 6 different clusters to begin with.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

ha true i never use it. only on back roads where the cops sit.


----------



## Beltaine (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tscbmxer92)*

Supposedly Meister Gauge Faces can build a custom one for you. 
The problem I've seen with the needle swaps is the sweep on the speedo is 180 degress, and the tach looks to be in the realm of 240 degrees.
Which means a plain needle swap puts your tach needle crossing your fuel gauge and new speedometer gauge.
If someone can figure out how to make the tach do a 180 sweep... that'd be something.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Beltaine)*

Okay I learned a bit of info from one vortexer that I imed and started talking to him.. He actually was talking to the same guy that has this very one in his beetle. What we have bin told is they where made for the beetle cup but all of them went back to the company.. And that asks the question how did he get it.. But if you go on the beetle.org (the given links above). that some one made a plate for it.. so we all might be able to do a simular mode they did but more original looking. Also i did not find on the MM site where to buy this cluster from or a face plate for it.. and I looked at the given link by another vortexer on this fourm.. I hope we can all figure out a mod if we can not buy it. So we all can have it.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Tdotdub)*

here is the pic of that custom faceplate to make it look like the MM one.. It looks pretty close to OE except the rpm goes way too down on both sides and some one played with the lights to make it look a bit better.. I would settle for something like this as well.. As long as we could make it work


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Tdotdub)*

you know why guys i wanna do this.. cuz mine looks like urs... but i got other special light on as well *sigh*


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i have the original reversed cluster. Everytime it comes up in a topic, i get inundated with people who want me to make the conversion for their car. In the end, it will never satisfy everyone because the options are endless when it comes to the actual visual element, and there are already 6 different clusters to begin with.

This is one of those mods, that if someone could work out the "kinks", I think would make a fortune! I know I'd spring for it, especially if we were able to "customize" certain features of the face to match our cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I mean, just look at all the interest and replys to this post!








"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 6:36 AM 1-21-2009_


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
This is one of those mods, that if someone could work out the "kinks", I think would make a fortune! I know I'd spring for it, especially if we were able to "customize" certain features of the face to match our cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I mean, just look at all the interest and replys to this post!








"Hollywood"








_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 6:36 AM 1-21-2009_

Yeah I know eh. I would need mine a bit customized as well.. Cuz I'm not sure if you toke a closer look at my stock cluster... The RPM's only go up to 5000... I wonder why is that... Oh yeah silly me. I drive a tdi







So honestly a Modded one to make it look close to OE would be the best for me. But I would still love an OE over it 




_Modified by Tdotdub at 5:13 AM 1-21-2009_


----------



## Beltaine (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I would definitely do this if it could be done with a 180 degree sweep like the original.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Beltaine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Beltaine* »_I would definitely do this if it could be done with a 180 degree sweep like the original.

Yeah I know eh.. Why does it have to be like that (the way its done)?


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Tdotdub)*

The reason that gets me worried with the way its done.... Is the fact I think to my self.. The needles will not get stuck?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Tdotdub)*


_Quote »_I know I'd spring for it, especially if we were able to "customize" certain features of the face to match our cars. 


_Quote »_Yeah I know eh. I would need mine a bit customized as well.. Cuz I'm not sure if you toke a closer look at my stock cluster... The RPM's only go up to 5000... I wonder why is that... Oh yeah silly me. I drive a tdi

These are two of the main reasons that the cluster was never reproduced in the first place. 
A) everyone wanted to have the gauge face custom printed to match their specific car. But in order to have an OEM quality face that had the darkened idiot lights while inactive, it would cost a fortune in set-up and printing for the one off gauge faces.
B) There are 6 different gauge faces to begin with in a new beetle. When we researched printing these gauge faces, we came to the amount of almost $6,000 for a short run of all 6 gauge faces. But when questioned as to how much people were willing to pay, we received a response of ~ $150, and only had about a half dozen people who were really serious. This in no way would make up for the initial cost


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
These are two of the main reasons that the cluster was never reproduced in the first place. 
A) everyone wanted to have the gauge face custom printed to match their specific car. But in order to have an OEM quality face that had the darkened idiot lights while inactive, it would cost a fortune in set-up and printing for the one off gauge faces.
B) There are 6 different gauge faces to begin with in a new beetle. When we researched printing these gauge faces, we came to the amount of almost $6,000 for a short run of all 6 gauge faces. But when questioned as to how much people were willing to pay, we received a response of ~ $150, and only had about a half dozen people who were really serious. This in no way would make up for the initial cost

Well, we are hardheaded and don't want all 6 different gauage faces.. only the diesel one







and okay maybe the original 1.8T one. But yeah I don't see why the idoit lights need to be darkened.. cuz if u look at most euro dub clusters... (low end ones like cl or w/e) thoes clusters don't have it darkend.. So it would kinda be like the OE one


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Tdotdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tdotdub* »_The reason that gets me worried with the way its done.... Is the fact I think to my self.. The needles will not get stuck?

No, the needles are on two different planes and the large needle will swing over top of the smaller needles.
The reason that the reversed cluster maintains the 180* and 210* sweep is because you are simply reversing the signal, not changing it. So instead of the circuit board telling the tach to swing 90* ... it tells the speedo. So it must maintain the same amount of sweep as it did in the original configuration. What you can do is rotate the servo, or place the needle at a different start point so that the sweep begins and ends on different points. This has no affect on the total sweep of the needle.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
No, the needles are on two different planes and the large needle will swing over top of the smaller needles.
The reason that the reversed cluster maintains the 180* and 210* sweep is because you are simply reversing the signal, not changing it. So instead of the circuit board telling the tach to swing 90* ... it tells the speedo. So it must maintain the same amount of sweep as it did in the original configuration. What you can do is rotate the servo, or place the needle at a different start point so that the sweep begins and ends on different points. This has no affect on the total sweep of the needle.

I did not know that in that detail but I was thinking about it yesterday that if you to the zero mark of where the original MM one had it.. Than it would want to swing more... BUT who would swing it that far any ways.. Lets face it.. Beetles got rev limiters. Like I can't get it up to 5000 RPM and I have tryed it many times. You can only redline it.. Than you get a lose of power.. Thus than if you change the position than it doesn't really matter..


----------



## Beltaine (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Tdotdub)*

This is really getting into the realm of over the top for a mod, but couldn't a conversion circuit be put in between the signal source and the servo? Not sure how the signal comes across but I've heard of doing similar things with servos in Radio Control and industrial applications. For example to go from a 210 sweep to a 180 sweep the device would only pass ~85% of the signal.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Beltaine)*

its possible. But you better be dead accurate on the amount of current being starved from the servo as this is directly related to the marking on your gauge face. eg. if you make your sweep 85% of the original so it sweeps 144* instead of 180* ... you have to be really sure you are resisting down exactly 85% or the numbers will be off.


----------



## CA Solt (Feb 23, 2003)

Old and Done topic
Follow links:
http://newbeetle.org/forums/sh...13516
http://newbeetle.org/forums/showthread.php?t=28057
Have this running now since 6/08 - works very well.




_Modified by CA Solt at 10:22 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (CA Solt)*

Hey I have a question... does any one have any ideas where i would get a faceplate for a tdi? Or get it made? Cuz the more I look into it the more i relize i like this style cluster.. And I still think we should figure out how to make it only swing 180 degress.. It looks alot petter like that. And I'm not sure if you checked that link out on the first page but to make it there way you really need to hack up the cluster.. So thats why as well it would be good to make it only swing 180 cuz than there is alot less hacking.


----------



## Beltaine (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (CA Solt)*

CA Solt:
Do you have any pictures/video of your setup?


----------



## scarab99 (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: (CA Solt)*

......sorry behind the times and not a nb member.....


----------



## CA Solt (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (scarab99)*

Liar, liar...pants on fire:

Total Posts: 0 
Posts Per Day: 0 
Find all posts by scarab99 
Find all threads started by scarab99 
Visitor Messages
Total Messages: 0 
Most Recent Message: Never 
Visitor Messages for scarab99 
Post a visitor message for scarab99 
General Information
Last Activity: 01-08-2009 10:00 PM 
Join Date: 01-08-2009 
Referrals: 0


----------



## CA Solt (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

You don't do your own research, do you?


----------



## scarab99 (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: (CA Solt)*

sorry i dont consider 0 posts to be membership


----------



## CA Solt (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (Beltaine)*

Here -(bad photos):




















_Modified by CA Solt at 10:19 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## CA Solt (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (scarab99)*

Hey ... it's ok ... sorry is as sorry does.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (CA Solt)*

Reading through the posts really makes me wanna get one of these for myself.


----------



## CA Solt (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

Yeah; I know it's tiring to sort through the BS and redundancy, but once and awhile you just gotta shake your fist at the rain.
My quest for this mod began several (6-7)years ago with my old 2001 NB GLS, and only when a thread on the crappy old .org appeared did I finally 'complete' this.
The actual work was fun...but the quest was long, long, long.
To you guys who are actually wanting to do this -trust my posts.
Follow through and you will be happy with the results.
Don't expect hand -holding.
It's why they call it work.


----------



## scarab99 (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: (CA Solt)*

wow


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (CA Solt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CA Solt* »_









Dude, you need GAS!















Seriously though, nice job. Wish I had the time and expertise to tinker with this!
"Hollywood"


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
Dude, you need GAS!















Seriously though, nice job. Wish I had the time and expertise to tinker with this!
"Hollywood"









Na he has prently of gas.. I drivin my diesel down to all the way to the zero mark







meaning the needle was pointing right in the middle of the zero line








Okay guys this cluster is starting to piss me off. The reason is I have a TDI and TDi's only have the rpm go up to 5,000 and not 7,000 and as for the speed only goes up to 220 km/h... And since I can't find an answer to my question its starting to bug me now.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

its just an electrical signal. The more current, the more it swings. Figure out a way to limit the amount of current and you can limit the amount of swing in the servo. The difficult part is doing this accurately so it retains some functionality and isn't simple something to look at.
ninja edit: you could also look into the servo manufacturer and see if they have a servo with less sweep.


----------



## CA Solt (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tdotdub* »_
Na he has prently of gas.. I drivin my diesel down to all the way to the zero mark







meaning the needle was pointing right in the middle of the zero line








Okay guys this cluster is starting to piss me off. The reason is I have a TDI and TDi's only have the rpm go up to 5,000 and not 7,000 and as for the speed only goes up to 220 km/h... And since I can't find an answer to my question its starting to bug me now.


I may be wrong, but when I converted my gauges the whole focus was on swapping servo locations and electrically bridging the wiring.
This way the respective guages retained their functions in both arc and response (speed and sweep). So your quest for a shorter sweep may only be a design element on the gauge face.
I'm relatively certain that the TDI servos are similar, and the method I used will, in fact, work.
You may want to PM Zeusenergy on the .org -I think he's an engineer.



_Modified by CA Solt at 2:14 PM 1-23-2009_


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (CA Solt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CA Solt* »_

I may be wrong, but when I converted my gauges the whole focus was on swapping servo locations and electrically bridging the wiring.
This way the respective guages retained their functions in both arc and response (speed and sweep). So your quest for a shorter sweep may only be a design element on the gauge face.
I'm relatively certain that the TDI servos are similar, and the method I used will, in fact, work.
You may want to PM Zeusenergy on the .org -I think he's an engineer.
_Modified by CA Solt at 2:14 PM 1-23-2009_

You got a point and I agree with you. But than my delima now is how can I make one or where can I find a modded face or get it made?


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Is any one whilling to make these? So it saves me doing this to my head when I mess up







?


----------

